

SSL/TLS & Perfect Forward Secrecy - mariuz
http://vincent.bernat.im/en/blog/2011-ssl-perfect-forward-secrecy.html

======
willvarfar
Good stuff, and well explained.

Of course I got a bit surprised by the numbers; with a RSA 2K key can you only
do one handshake per core every 3 seconds? IIRC you were benchmarking over 1K
connections, but perhaps you want to clarify that, and describe the hardware
its on and how it scales with core-count.

And what are the benchmarks for resumed sessions?

~~~
obtu
Are you referring to the second graph, with bars of CPU time? It shows the CPU
time spent making 1K handshakes (with six hardware threads proceeding
sequentially, but since CPU time is summed, using a single thread would have
given the same total).

